# Simple Maple Syrup



## abigail4476 (Feb 8, 2007)

1 c. sugar
1 c. brown sugar
1 c. water
2 Tbs. butter
1/2 tsp. maple flavoring

In a 2 quart saucepan, bring sugars, water & butter to a full boil over medium heat.  Boil for 2 minutes, remove from heat, add maple flavoring, and allow to cool.  Transfer to a syrup bottle or glass decanter.  Keeps for up to two weeks in the refrigerator.

_Tip: Experiment with different flavorings.  I tried orange flavoring one morning (I had no maple), and it was quite good over pancakes.  I haven't tried butter flavoring yet, but it would probably be good either with the maple flavoring, or on its own.  :)_


----------



## abigail4476 (Feb 8, 2007)

P.S.  Maple syrup is great basted over a ham or turkey the last 20-30 minutes of cooking time!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 8, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen... meet the prettiest girl in town!

Good to see you here..dear! I knew your curiousity would get the best of you eventually.

Stick around and you might just catch the bug and start giving me some competition around the smoker.:p 

OH brother! Now she'll want her own smoker in a designer color!

That is a great maple syrup recipe.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 8, 2007)

Abigail, that sounds like an easy tastey topper. The next time I whip up some waffles or french toast I'll try to remember to make some. 

Keep Smokin


----------



## abigail4476 (Feb 8, 2007)

*blush*

*grin*

Nah, I'm perfectly happy with you doing all the smokin'!


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 8, 2007)

This could be the beginning of a beauuuutifulll relationship :p :p ;) 

Nice to meet you Abigail and thanks for sharing your Maple syrup recipe.


----------



## cheech (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to meet you as well and a big thank you for the recipe.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 10, 2007)

Welcome Mrs. J.....

Glad to see some of these great sounding recipes you are posting.  I am for sure going to be trying some of them.

Bill


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Abigal -

Good basic anything syrup recipe. I use one very similar. You can add blueberries, strawberries or raspberries to that too for a nice fruity pancake syrup or thicken it a bit more and put it on top of ice cream.


----------



## joed617 (Feb 11, 2007)

This is funny now but wasn't when I did it.  Years ago I tapped maple trees and made my own syrup. The ratio is 50 to 1, So being the guy that I am I got the taps and buckets and away I went. I had 2 30 gallon new trash cans and lined them with plastic bags to contain the sap. I'd wake up get out the pots on saturday and start boiling away. Had I had a brain at that age I would had built a fire and did it outside, not only did the wallpaper peel of the walls and all the woodwork in the old house that was painted over with white paint that bleed this awful yellow color and ran down the walls I had the bennefit of supporting our local electric company. I didn't figure out how much it cost me to make the syrup but the wife <at the time> loved the idea that she could pick out new wallpaper and paint.  So I wish I had your recipe back then it could have saved me alot of money. 

Joe


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi there JoeD617, that's pretty funny!!! I guess that falls under the catergory of live and learn :D . Iv'e not had a chance to say hello but have read all about your Huge undertaking with the restaurant, sounds like you all have been working your butts off. I love the idea of BBQ and Blues, great food and good tunes, sounds like a winning combo!! I wish you and your wife the best of luck in your new venture and please keep us updated when you get a chance.


----------



## monty (Feb 11, 2007)

Roses are red,
Violets are purple.
I like my pancakes 
with REAL VERMONT maple syruple!

Nuff Sed :D 

Cheers!


----------



## Dutch (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi, Abigail- (Whoa-just caught myself-Just about called ya Abby :shock:  Whew-don't need the Bosses better half poking the fat guy with a stick :D)

Anyhoo, welcome to SMF.

My Dad used to make this syrup and after things had boiled, he would put half a stick of butter in it for some buttery Maple syrup.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 11, 2007)

Monty..

I sure have to agree with you 100% on this one....


----------



## abigail4476 (Feb 12, 2007)

Puritan!!!


----------



## abigail4476 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, I'll have to try that additional butter...would that eliminate the need for butter on the pancakes??  LOL!

"Abby" is fine, btw.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 12, 2007)

Monty -

Are they even alowed to sell maple syrup from anywhere else? I never heard of such a thing!

:shock:


----------



## ultramag (Feb 12, 2007)

So now you and Roger Miller can both just invent words when you need a rhyme? :p


----------



## Dutch (Feb 12, 2007)

That was Dad's original thinking but being kids, we didn't think the same way he did. We just figured the more butter, the better!! :mrgreen:


----------



## monty (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, Abigail, I may not be a Puritan but having been spoiled for so many years by the real thing there is just no comparison. So I guess that makes me a Purist

Debi, actually Canada is the largest volume producer of real maple syrup in the world. Vermont is known for its quality and various grades of maple syrup.

Chad, I have always been a fan of Roger Miller. Lord rest his soul! Taking a bit of "poetic license" is fun and encourages thinking outside the box. Even for a hack like me.

Everyone else. I just kinda wanted to have a bit of fun and it looks like I have created a bit of the desired stir! Keep smilin' and may the Thin Blue never fail you!

Cheers! :)


----------



## abigail4476 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, right.  "Purist."  My bad [grammar].


----------

